
Every nuclear weapon in the US arsenal - timr
http://www.ucsusa.org/nuclear-weapons/us-nuclear-arsenal
======
bhhaskin
Nukes are just like any other weapon system. They need to be maintained.
Whether you like it or not the nuclear genie is out of the bottle, and it is
far better in this case to be on the side that has them and not needs them
than to need them and not have them. Do we need more? Probably not, but we do
need to maintain the ones we have, and that usually means building new ones
and retiring old ones.

~~~
icegreentea2
Ugh, the website is kind of lazy and buries its own persuasive points into its
footnotes.

All the claims about numbers are basically useless because the two most
persuasive (and important I feel) arguments that the website is trying to make
have nothing to do with numbers at all:

* The first is that the US should change its command and control so that the president will require a declaration of war (ie act of Congress) to trigger a nuclear first strike. Note that this should not interfere with US deterrent vs other nuclear powers, as second strike (ie responding to nukes flying) would not require congressional approval. In fact, the concrete call to action for this site isn't about nuclear arms reduction, its about trying to pass a bill that would require this.

* The second is that current US modernization plans include vastly improving the performance of our current submarine based nukes to the point that they could reliably destroy Russian ICBM silos. This capability combined with weaknesses in Russian early warning and command and control systems increases the likelihood of the Russians devolving ICBM launch authority to lower levels of command during times of increase tension, leading to increased probability of accidental launch.

These two arguments are sound and pretty much orthogonal to size or presence
of the American nuclear arsenal. This infographic makes it easy to conflate
all of these aspects, thus maximizing the likelihood of someone dismissing
these two points.

------
alexnewman
I'm pro nukes and anti more troops

------
unstatusthequo
More concerned over North Korra launching first

